# New Cumberland



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Anybody fishing NC? Anything hitting?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

was there last week, didnt catch a single eye, caught a flathead on chart 
grub . that was it.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote Joe,
"New Cumberland
Anybody fishing NC? Anything hitting?" 

Hello Joe,,, It's been-A-While
Paul & I were on our way home from Conn yesterday and we were wondering the same thing!
IF IT EVER COOLS DOWN,,, maybe next week,,, we'll give NC a try.
I gotta see if the crappies are in some of my good old spots. I think I read on here somewhere, that someone caught like 15 farther down the river!???
I think I'll PM 'Hatchetman'. he should know WHATEVER.

I'll give you a shout when we go if you like,,, or a report after.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Let us know about the buoy placement this year.

I'll look forward to hearing how you did.


----------

